# The old way...



## flunkyou2 (Jan 22, 2012)

hello guys,

i had a long hard think about this and decided not to use any dangerous chemicals to refine gold....

So can anyone tell me the best way to do it? 
I know there would of been a time when chemicals was not used... but how?

Any advice would be greatly received 
Thank You
Chris


----------



## qst42know (Jan 22, 2012)

No getting around the use of dangerous chemicals to refine. 

You can however focus on the safe use of dangerous chemicals. Much of the forum is dedicated to just that.


----------



## Smack (Jan 22, 2012)

Ewaste was not made with the green movement in mind and can not be made without chemicals (yet). So, there is no known way to reclaim or recycle the metals out of ewaste without producing a potentially dangerous compound. Even if you ground everything up, then melted it to create bars to sell, you are still making harmful dust and the nox gas coming off the melt is enough to kill. If you have come up with something you think is better, we are all ears.


----------



## flunkyou2 (Jan 22, 2012)

aaaaaa as you can see im a noob.... what i want to do is simply:

melt down 9ct gold and make 24ct gold if you know what i mean?

i dont want to touch e waste as i have 500g of 9ct gold to play with


Cheers


----------



## Geo (Jan 22, 2012)

hmm, do you know the composition of the gold containing metal? is it silver or copper or mixed? im afraid there's no magic way to separate the metals by fire alone.if it were just silver there's a way to separate it without chemicals (per-say).there would still be poisonous compounds and flux involved. need more information.


----------



## flunkyou2 (Jan 22, 2012)

i couldnt tell you whats in them  theres so any pieces. (Every one has hallmarks)

I thought Flux would grab hold of most of the impurity's and fire could help do the rest  

I have lots to learn lol

cheers


----------



## butcher (Jan 22, 2012)

flunk,
You cannot melt out just the base metal like copper, or the silver, and leave pure gold.
Although the metals by themselves will have different melting points, when these metals are combined in a melt together they become an alloy, this alloy has a melting point different than the individual melting point of each of the individual metals that forms this alloy.

You can add a very oxidizing flux to the melt, and this would oxidize (some) of the base metals and these oxides of metal would report to the slag (glass), but you would not increase the purity of the gold more than just a tiny tiny bit, as most of the base metals and silver would still be there as molten metals not oxidized, I would doubt you could bring up the purity of your gold from 9K to 10K, and the gold would still need to be refined, so in doing this you spent a lot of money on the equipment to melt the gold in, the chemicals needed to make the flux, the fuel to melt the gold, the time learning the principles, the time of trying this failed experiment, and possibly ruin the marking stamped on your gold making it harder to sell for the value it is worth.

Basically just forget the idea it will not work.

If you do not want to use chemicals, and want pure gold, buy karat gold from public at a reasonable price, take the karat gold and sell this gold in volume to a refiner when price of gold is high, buy refined 24K gold when price of gold is low, you would probably make more money doing that than refining, if you wish to do this then study testing of gold (pawn brokers guide to testing gold), and (Hokes testing of precious metals), learn to calculate the karat value of gold you tested for, and learning how to sell your gold without getting taken to the bank (sampling assays, and so on). Everything you need is here on the forum.

I know you like your online name, I guess I am just old fashioned, I do not like it, it seems disrespectful to me, and I wonder why you would wish for others to see you that way, you seem like a respectable person.


----------



## qst42know (Jan 22, 2012)

I see you are in the UK talk to nickvc. He has some contacts that can get you paid right, from there perhaps trade for pure.


----------



## flunkyou2 (Jan 23, 2012)

Thank you all for your info, you have all been a great help.

I just have one more question, what's salt water refining ?

i found a link that sells a system for $599.... sounds to good to be true as you guys say theres no way to do it with out chemicals..



Cheers qst42know ill try and contact him......

Sorry you feel that way about my kickname butcher, i dont mean to offend anyone by it... (if i could change it i would )


----------



## flunkyou2 (Jan 23, 2012)

http://shorintexxxxrnational.xxx/xxxxxxxx.xxx

Link has been disabled.
Harold


----------



## qst42know (Jan 23, 2012)

You didn't have to link to the "kit" anyone who has been here a while knew exactly who you were referring to. :lol: 

If you don't mind some study here on the forum you can put the same kit together yourself for pennies on the dollar.

Search "fizzer cell".


----------



## johnny309 (Jan 24, 2012)

Without chemicals?
Though.....
Let's think....in a vulcano,pumping gold from earth exists subtances deadly for every living thing.......and that substances decompose and recompose the "ore"(mineralogy complex).Humans tend's to copy nature,because nature has "simplicity",or to be translated...."the simple way around IT".
Here you can find "ALL FOR FREE" ...nature process....and doing it in a same way.
So ....welcome.....study .....and study.....and when you have no option....just study all over again..
No one is able to tell you how to kill a lion when you are the lion's meal...


----------



## joem (Jan 24, 2012)

flunkyou2 said:


> http://shorinternational.com/refining.php



Take your $599 plus tax plus shipping plus duty and buy more real gold when low and sell it when high.

Someone once told me how to make a million dollars for free ( simple plan) and I will give it to you for free...
Look in your couch cushions for a dollars worth of change, buy a chicken for a dollar and sell it for 2 dollars. Keep buying and selling with this spare dollar a million times. Since you have a spare $599 dollars you only need to apply this plan 1700 times, easier than a million times.
If you would take the double a penny everyday theory and apply it to your $599 you only have to double it 11 times.

I was once [two fingers spread apart] this close to being in your position just before I found this forum.


----------



## nickvc (Jan 25, 2012)

You can simply trade your 9k and take back fine gold, it will probably cost around 5% to get stamped bars at a guess a little less for grain. Due to the strict hallmarking laws here, if the material is actually hallmarked, not just stamped 9k, it will be 37.5% Au or you have 187.5 grams of fine gold in your 500 grams of scrap.
You could also trade the scrap for coins which have a high purity, 22k in the case of sovereigns or krugerrands, and are internationally recognised, the same costs would be involved.


----------



## butcher (Jan 25, 2012)

nickvc,
that sounds like a very good deal.


----------



## Smack (Jan 25, 2012)

Harold, that link still works...


----------



## Harold_V (Jan 26, 2012)

Smack said:


> Harold, that link still works...


Persistent sucker, eh? 

Try it now. I did and got nothing. 

Thanks for letting me know. 

Harold


----------



## Tinbendr (Feb 4, 2012)

butcher said:


> You cannot melt out just the base metal ...


Thanks for spelling that out. I'm in the research phase and had wondered that myself. (i kinda figured that was the case since I didn't see any methods describing it.)

David


----------

